# DPMS Panther Oracle vs. S&W MP Sport II



## KH_EKU (Dec 14, 2012)

Two budget ARs I've been deciding on. 
The DPMS is currently $430 at Rural King 
The S&W is $530 at Buds

The S&W comes with iron sights attached, the DPMS does not. I already have a scope I'm going to mount so the iron sights aren't a deal breaker.

Pros? Cons? Suggestions? 
Thanks in advance


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

pro - buy both

con -can't afford both


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

What are the twist rates ? And what do you intend to hunt with it.


----------



## KH_EKU (Dec 14, 2012)

Well I actually found the Ruger AR at Buds for $520. I think I’m going to go with it. If I hunt at all with it it’ll be for predators.


----------



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

Just for your information, there are parts on the Ruger that are not mil-spec. The front sight being one of them. If you are going the route of an AR in .223/5.56, it is best to get what you want for your intended purpose. I built my own, it isn't hard, and it does exactly what I want. And I always stay on the mil-spec side as parts are easier to switch out.

I went with an 18" bbl with a 1:8 twist so that I could stabilize just about anything I put down the pipe from 40gr to 73gr projectiles.

I would also look at primary arms website (seen some mil-spec AR's on there for $450) or look around at your local shops. Buying a used AR isn't a bad thing...especially if you get it cheap and then can build off of it as you go.


----------



## KH_EKU (Dec 14, 2012)

Thanks for the info tater. I mainly hunt predators with a shotgun, so I'm not really wanting one just to hunt with. I don't really know a lot about building them so I want to buy one already built. The only accessories I would add outside of a scope would be flashlight and laser. Maybe a front grip. I do like the 15 inch rail to give more of an option of where to place things. I don't anticipate using it to shoot anything past 200 yards which is still a stretch for me.

I've ruled out the DPMS since the S&W and ruger are not much more in price. Still debating.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

What ! ! ? You wouldn’t add a cup holder.


----------



## KH_EKU (Dec 14, 2012)

I thought the cup holder was a given? But yes, side rail cup holder and the coffee warmer attachment is a must


----------



## KH_EKU (Dec 14, 2012)

Twist rate on the Ruger is 1:8, twist on the S&W is 1:9.


----------



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

I would go 1:8 for all my AR's. I have stabilized 40gr vmax with great accuracy and all the way up to the 73greld-m's with great accuracy.

Check out "armslist power search" and play around with it. You should be able to find a used AR in your area that has some of the things you want, for around the same price as a new one.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Speaking of "Armslist" , has anyone had any experience with them ? I've heard a couple negative comments about them recently. I've used "gunbroker" and had no issue.

Follow this subject in its own thread

https://www.predatortalk.com/forum/22-general-firearm-discussion/


----------

